# Upper G.I. Endoscopy results - scared



## dianajune (Aug 3, 2009)

I didn't know that this message board had a GERD section. So here i am....I normally post on the IBS-D board.

I had an upper g.i. endoscopy today and colonoscopy. The second test turned out good. The upper one - not so good. This is what they have in my report:

"Irregular z-line at 37 in the gastroesophageal junction compatible with esophagitis."

They did a biopsy and I have to wait until early next week to get the results. I don't know what this is. Mild irritation consistent with GERD is what was on my report the last time I had this done about four years ago. Now this.

Do I have to worry about cancer? I've been through so much I can't take any more. One more health crisis could send me over the edge. I had the other test because of rectal bleeding. Now I'm facing the possibility of Barrett's Esophagus.

Btw, they also confirmed I have a hiatal hernia.

Help! If anyone can give me a word of encouragement, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looked at a technical paper and really sounds like too early to panic. It could be a "nothing" and be just run of the mill inflammation. They have to do the biopsy to know. A lot of time biopsies show nothing sinister is going on, but good for them to check.

Not all inflammation is Barrett's, and not all people with Barrett's get cancer, they get it more often than other people so need to be evaluated regularly and they can treat the Barrett's as well.

So not time to plan the funeral just yet.


----------



## cyngarcia1289 (Sep 9, 2014)

Any update on your biopsy results? I'm pretty sure barretts is visible during an endoscopy.


----------

